# Today's the day!



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Today is a momentous day for us. After 8 months of careful management Obi is now finished with all medication! His withdrawal process has been so slow but worth it as no signs of a relapse. Infact he's bouncing around like a spring lamb!  It must feel good to him and he's certainly a lot happier. He's lost nearly 1kg in weight and I'm so happy to have my boy healthy and well. Obviously I have to keep a very close eye on him but I know what signs to look for if anything is going to happen. Fingers crossed! ray:

Thanks to everyone who has shown me great support going through this journey. :ilovemycockapoo: x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Clare that is fabulous news! Well done Obi for making a great recovery and a big well done to you and your family being being such fabulous owners! It is lovely to hear he is bouncing like a spring lamb, you must feel like you have the old Obi back again. 

Hope to see you both very soon. :hug: :hug:

x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Great news Clare....and Obi xx

X


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Amazing news - I'm so pleased for you both


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeaaaaah! Go Obi bounce!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant, well done Obi and well done you. Obi made a great recovery :hug:

I've just changed vets by the way, to Janets one, decided it was time. Seeing them next week for Millie's annual check up


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Great news
No more mediction obi yeah...:whoo:

Leanne X


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

arty2: Yay to Obi! So happy for you both xx


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Yay! Fantastic news for both of you!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That is wonderful news Clare. I know I am not alone in having been so moved by your posts on Obi's illness and subsequent recovery, and your support for Ali and Nic when their Poos also became ill. It has been a long haul for you both, I am so pleased that this day has at last arrived and wish you and Obi endless days of bouncing together :hug:
Ali and Izzy


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

That's brilliant news I'm so Pleased for you. Obi is very lucky to have such a good mummy x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Clare - I am sooooooo pleased that Obi has finally got off the meds and that he is back to his lovely young (wont say old as he isn't) self. Bouncing like a spring lamb is excellent. Thank you for all the support you have given us with Beau and we look forward to many more healthy, springy updates from you :jumping:arty2:arty::congrats::hug::kiss: xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thats terrific news!! A new start with no meds wooo hooo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAHOOOOO!!! That is just amazing news!!!! What an ordeal you have both been through, and I am so glad that Obi is better, and what a long hall it has been. I bet he feels great! and you both must feel relieved. I think a doggy party is inorder!!!!


----------



## GreenFamily (Jun 17, 2011)

Yey  I'm so pleased to read this, it must be a great feeling to have him back to his normal self again and to finish the medication. Makes me smile as I'm sure it does for you too :twothumbs:
Nic xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Clare I am so pleased to read this post. Such fantastic news. Obi would never have got through this without you. Well done to you both, and for making us all a lot more aware of such a devastating illness xx


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Fantastic news x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats fantastic news.what an amazing little dog obi is !!! xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Fantastic,brilliant an fab news.. I hope you can enjoy Obi without any further worryxx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

That is such lovely news - well done Obi for getting there and You Clare for being the best cockapoo mummy xxxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You just made my day


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Great news Clare and Obi!!! Just glad he's well again xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone! It is definitely the "Return of the Jedi"

May the force be with you all!


----------

